# using optics in bhr???



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

So, it has come up a couple times now that people either are using or want to use optics in their bhr setups!

I have been told that according to the oaa regs this is not allowed, but have not been able to find where it writen! I have not checked with the fca regs as of yet!

Is this a case of its writen somewhere that it is NOT allowed? Or is it a case of it doesn't say your not??

Thanks


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

for your own fun you can use whatever you like, once you get to competition rules:
https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=24&Itemid=125
download the pdf, 
open page #163 (11.19.9), thats the setup you prefer?
read 7.3.8.2 (no magnification allowed)
if you use optics that will automaticaly put you in the different - appropriate category (p89....7.3.15)
hope this helps


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Rule 7.3.8.2 is for a indoor setup-Fita


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

DODGE-3D said:


> Rule 7.3.8.2 is for a indoor setup-Fita


oh sory, just wanted to help, Im not shooting pins anyway


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

In the OAA rules, 11.19.9 (BHR) does not make any mention what so ever to magnification. 11.19.8 (BHF) is the only clause for 3D, other then BHO which allows a moveable sight of any kind, that has any mention of having a lens, which may be magnifying. 

The only other stipulation it has is that the sight may not be adjusted while on the range during a tournament. 

The way I read this, without the actual wording allowing or disallowing a lens, the equipment falls within the scope of BHR equipment.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

any D shooters around to confirm? I assume if no mention that could mean not allowed, or take the other class. 
I still believe that U attach any lens will drop you to BHO???? same if you have longer than 12" staby will kick you to open...
just wondering how you guys can go around with those cable guard/stopper thingies, yes, its attached to the bow by the manufacture, but is away from the riser....gray area...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

12" stab is for Hunter Div.BHR can have a 30" stab if they want,side rods ,just cant move you sight or pins on the course.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

11.19.9 Bowhunter Release – BHR (m/f) or BHR (m) & BHR (f)
A compound, recurve or long bow may be used.
The bow must be shot with some type of release aid.
If a sight is used, it will have fixed pins.
Cross hair style pins are allowable as fixed pin sights.
Circle style pins are allowed if the circles are of one size.
Sights may not be adjusted while on the range during a tournament.

That is everything about BHR....I even checked the "Rule Changes" section and nothing has been added. The basic rule is, if it isn't there, don't add anything to it. Meaning if it doesn't say it's disallowed... then it isn't. I'd say get your lenses in and have at it.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> 11.19.9 Bowhunter Release – BHR (m/f) or BHR (m) & BHR (f)
> A compound, recurve or long bow may be used.
> The bow must be shot with some type of release aid.
> If a sight is used, it will have fixed pins.
> ...


In addition the OAA book says no electronics


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Thought lenses were convexed in shape. If so would not the other pins get distorted in appearance.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I think people put the lens further out from the pins. It opens up the pin gap....that's for sure.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

So we are not allowed to have a lens for any target stuff indoor or out but we can have one for 3D. Strange! So you can have magnification for 3D but no light. IBO let's you have a light and no lens, I thought the OAA was following the IBO rules. Well you learn something new everyday. Have at her boys, I have some 2 and 4 power lenses for the spot Hogg if someone needs them.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I think we need a oaa judgement call on this anybody out there from the oaa.. my take is if another class allows it and is in print then if you use it your are in that class.. too cover every item or scenario you would need a rule book as thick as a phone book.. are there any other classes that allow this item????


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Wiat a second.... No electronics?? So, no light on pins... Hmm, I wonder how many ppl use that.... Odd how there was a fuss over a lens that is allowed(or not disallowed) but nothing about all the ppl running lighting systems on their sights....


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Yup, I reminded a few people about that on the weekend as well. Lots of people with them but they weren't using them.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

should not of been on bow at all... on bow next class up...this was a provincial ... where were the equipment judges.. and I don`t mean anyone from flying feathers. this was a sanctioned shoot.... imho ...


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> should not of been on bow at all... on bow next class up...this was a provincial ... where were the equipment judges.. and I don`t mean anyone from flying feathers. this was a sanctioned shoot.... imho ...


In fact there were a few rules not in effect. Having a marked practice range, no mandatory equipment check...I didnt see a chrony but there may have been one? That being said I dont think it effected anyone.
Now it would have been better if the majority of the targets were in different locations than they were and have been since I was there in 2009:thumbs_do
I guess the folks that shot there in the past month-year should have had an advantage??? but thats another can o'worms


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

there was a chrony there but no one protested so not used... small club membership ...joe and club did the best they could...


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Target/Field fall under the OAA/FCA rules, the rules for 3-D also fall under the FCA but formed mostly with 3D (IBO) hence the different terminology for target/field to that of 3D. At one time it didn't matter what area you shot in be it 3D/field target etc the equipment rules where the same, the membership felt otherwise later hence what we have now


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

There was no rules broken so no problem! Good course hard yardage. I agree with Dave, some different lanes would be nice but like classic said it takes lots of people.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

and what about string stoppers? Some times ago when I was playin 3D, only the front 12" was allowed, nothing else attached to the riser with a fastener. 
I lost my pins since so gave up with 3D, shooting rings only. Have noticed btw that the bowmakers started for short time making those integrated cable slide_string stoppers, than after some short time, separated the two. How is that gray area regulated now on the tournaments? I know that the speed restriction was taken out but I may miss if anywhere mentioned the suppressors or stoppers? That is not the functional part of the bow, it is an accessory, and like that you can buy it separately....just my 2c


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

THIS IS WHY I SHOOT 3D FOR FUN ! 
Glen


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

in the hunter category can you have moveable pins but do not adjusted them on the course or do the have to be fixed?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

born2shoot3 said:


> in the hunter category can you have moveable pins but do not adjusted them on the course or do the have to be fixed?


In BHR and Hunter class you can not adjust anything on your sight will on the course.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

bigHUN said:


> and what about string stoppers? Some times ago when I was playin 3D, only the front 12" was allowed, nothing else attached to the riser with a fastener.
> I lost my pins since so gave up with 3D, shooting rings only. Have noticed btw that the bowmakers started for short time making those integrated cable slide_string stoppers, than after some short time, separated the two. How is that gray area regulated now on the tournaments? I know that the speed restriction was taken out but I may miss if anywhere mentioned the suppressors or stoppers? That is not the functional part of the bow, it is an accessory, and like that you can buy it separately....just my 2c


String stoppers were addrsses a few years ago under the IFAA, as long as they were use as intended they are fine, if you start adding weights to the string stopper you are using as another stabiiser


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

so the ones with the Mathews vibration dampeners should not be allowed?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

shakyshot said:


> so the ones with the Mathews vibration dampeners should not be allowed?


they are fine as long as you don't alter them


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

DODGE-3D said:


> In BHR and Hunter class you can not adjust anything on your sight will on the course.


Can you have a sight that you can adjust but just have it set where it is and leave it, not adjusting on the course? Like the g5 sigt with a one pin fixed and second adjustable but just leave it at a distance like 35


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

born2shoot3 said:


> Can you have a sight that you can adjust but just have it set where it is and leave it, not adjusting on the course? Like the g5 sigt with a one pin fixed and second adjustable but just leave it at a distance like 35


Yes you can ,but no one know uses 2 pins to shoot 3d .You need at least 4 pins to shoot all the distances correctly even with a bow shooting 330 fps.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the response , and I actually only shoot two pins for Hunter 20 yards and 35 yards...lol works really well for me


DODGE-3D said:


> Yes you can ,but no one know uses 2 pins to shoot 3d .You need at least 4 pins to shoot all the distances correctly even with a bow shooting 330 fps.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Good afternoon, I just noticed the other day looking at the OAA rules that Bowhunter Release rules are not the same for Field. It still has the 1 stabilizer max 12".. 

Gilles


----------

